# Looks like Laguna is making a baby lathe...



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=85&v=kNxRyNi0nIA

After zooming in on some of Jay's pics…. Looks like a 1HP

Rich


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like a nice machine. I'm sure it'll be cheap ;-)


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought the next size up (1836), their previous smallest lathe. It is a solid machine so I expect this one will be good too. I'll bet the add on accessories, bed extension, wheel kit and light, were easily an extra $500 though. That light alone is MSRP of $150.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I just bought the next size up (1836), their previous smallest lathe. It is a solid machine so I expect this one will be good too. I ll bet the add on accessories, bed extension, wheel kit and light, were easily an extra $500 though. That light alone is MSRP of $150.
> 
> - Lazyman


yes but its dentist quality LOL :<))


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I guess I can skip one trip to my dentist to pay for it! Heck, I can probably get 2 if I skip the x rays.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

The 1836 is going to be my next shop upgrade… Going to try to hold off until I either finish my current degree or find a better job… I almost pulled the trigger on an 1836 and a 1412 this weekend with the Laguna sale.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, the Laguna sale at Rockler last month push me over the edge to pull trigger to buy the 1836 lathe. I was looking at a nearly new one on Craigslist in Nebraska that had several accessories (including the $150 light) but someone bought it before I could get off the fence. I happened to mention the sale to the wife and she said happy birthday! I couldn't add it to the cart and click checkout fast enough.

Overall, I am happy with the Lathe but I do have 2 problems I need to call them about. First, the headstock get pretty warm (131 F measured with infrared thermometer) even though the bearing is quiet as can be. None of the other bearings get warm at all. Even the motor stays fairly cool. The other problem is that I started having a problem with the banjo not locking down as it should. It was fine at first but I now have to sort of fiddle with it. I am going to try adjusting it to see if it just needs a minor fine tuning but since it seems to behave differently in different positions I am worried that might not be the issue. I guess I am going to find out how good their customer service is.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Let me know how it goes… Still contemplating a Nova Galaxi or Saturn, but the reviews I've read say the Laguna blows it away. Did you get the 110V or 220V version?

Rich


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Inquiring minds need to know the price, right now none of the vendors have one. While can find many reviews for that 1838 version video only reference we have.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

220v. I figured that it was worth an extra $100 to get the extra horsepower, since I already had 220 in the shop. I have to switch the 220 plug between my Bandsaw and table saw but that is not too much of an inconvenience. I do sometimes use the bandsaw to prep a blank and take it directly to the Lathe but its not a big deal.

I was also looking at Nova lathes and was sort of leaning towards the Saturn when the Laguna sale came up. I also considered getting a Nova 1624 II off of craigslist and adding the DVR upgrade that Nova sells for it. I liked the ability to pivot the headstock to do outboard turning on the Saturn but I am not sure I would do it that often, not to mention that you have to add an outboard tool rest to do that. I think that the heavier base of the Laguna will make a big difference when roughing out large bowl blanks which is one of the reason I wanted to upgrade in the first place.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have an 18/36 too. I got it right after they came out. I have used it a lot. I really like it, but there is a review here that doesn't think so highly of it. I have never experienced the issues that they had. But the thing I probably like the least is that huge speed control. It is easy to bump and seems to be right where you want to have your tool when doing the back side of bowls and such…..I noted that this 12/16 has it in the same configuration and spot….they must think its an asset there. But I have to say, it is a minor issue and one I can live with.

While I have heard mixed reviews of their Customer Service, I have never needed any. But one of my friends ordered a band saw and they called him a few days after it was delivered to see what he thought and if they could help…..I have never heard of that.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> While I have heard mixed reviews of their Customer Service, I have never needed any.


You're lucky. I don't have one of their lathes, but I bought a 2hp cyclone 3 years ago. 2 months ago, the bearings in the motor started to go (sounds like a corn sheller when it starts up). It is out of warranty, so I ordered a replacement motor 9/4/18, paid for it, and am still waiting for it ship … it is on backorder and they have no idea when it will arrive. Makes me leary of buying anything else from them. If you can't get replacement parts for a 3 year old machine you are probably buying from the wrong company.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> Let me know how it goes… Still contemplating a Nova Galaxi or Saturn, but the reviews I ve read say the Laguna blows it away. Did you get the 110V or 220V version?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Do you have a link to those reviews by chance? I'm currently working with a Delta midi lathe, which I love, but want to upgrade for more capacity early next year. I've been eying the Galaxi heavily, so if there's some reviews out there recommending otherwise, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll see if I can dig them up. Some were word of mouth. I believe some were even on here.

Rich



> Let me know how it goes… Still contemplating a Nova Galaxi or Saturn, but the reviews I ve read say the Laguna blows it away. Did you get the 110V or 220V version?
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

One of the complaints about the Nova's DVR was a delay in spin ups and stops. Also the Laguna seems to be beefier. The guys at Woodcraft said that the build quality on the Laguna blew the Nova away also.

Rich


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

hmm. I'm intrigued by this. I'm saving up for a decent midsize lathe right now. That looks like it blows all the other midi lathes out of the water if the quality is up to snuff.


----------



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

> One of the complaints about the Nova s DVR was a delay in spin ups and stops. Also the Laguna seems to be beefier. The guys at Woodcraft said that the build quality on the Laguna blew the Nova away also.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I bought a new Nova Saturn 2 months ago and I can assure you that there is no delay in the speed ramping up or down. There's 3 ways to control the speed on this lathe although I only use one mostly. The centers line up about as nicely ase you can expect. Both the banjo and tailstock moves very smoothly. The lathe runs very smoothly and very quite. I have no issues with the build quality. Very happy with the lathe


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I have heard via one source….
Show Price is $719.10 for the lathe. (normally $799)
LG12161 LAGUNA ADJUSTABLE STAND REVO 12|16 LATHE The stand $292.50 Show Price!
LG12162 LAGUNA 10" EXT W/ BANJO REVO 12|16 LATHE Extension is $135.00 Show Price!

Suppose to be available from Klingspor (Klingspor's Woodworking Extravaganza) 
https://www.woodworkingshop.com/


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> I have heard via one source….
> Show Price is $719.10 for the lathe. (normally $799)
> LG12161 LAGUNA ADJUSTABLE STAND REVO 12|16 LATHE The stand $292.50 Show Price!
> LG12162 LAGUNA 10" EXT W/ BANJO REVO 12|16 LATHE Extension is $135.00 Show Price!
> ...


That's not bad for that lathe. I'm definitely interested at that price point.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

$800 is less than I would have guessed. The mechanism that releases belt tension looks like it works very well. The mechanism on the Comet II was frustrating, the Delta one is a lot better, the Laguna might be even better but belt access looks cramped.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

While price for Laguna Revo 12/16 mini lathe not listed on line catalog. Did Not try part numbers:

Basic lathe $799.00 + $75 shipping
bed extenson $150.
Stand $325.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Packard Woodworks has it in their new catalog that I recently received in the mail. Has the prices, specs and description. I haven't checked Packard's website.


----------



## LauraWerner (Nov 15, 2018)

> I have an 18/36 too. I got it right after they came out. I have used it a lot. [... snip …]
> 
> While I have heard mixed reviews of their Customer Service, I have never needed any.


I'll second TheDane's response: You've been lucky.

I bought a Laguna 18|bx bandsaw in late September. It arrived defective. The lower wheel was way out of true and vibrated badly, and the lower trunnion was scratched up. (There's a YouTube video out there made by another customer with the same problems.) Laguna's customer service was just atrocious-about the worst I've ever experienced. They responded fairly quickly but sent me the wrong parts. After that it was difficult to get anything from them. They stopped returning my phone calls and emails, so I had to get lucky and get the tech on the phone to get any attention. (I started hiding my caller ID when I called.  He finally got the correct parts shipped last week.

The new wheel was out of balance too, but it was slightly better and I managed to bend it into shape. The saw now works fairly nicely, if I had it to do over again I'd buy from someone else, maybe Rikon. (I'll post a review one of these days.) And I still have the bad parts littering my shop because Laguna didn't send me enough return shipping labels to send back 2 wheels and 2 trunnions.

It's a shame. I'm in the market for a medium-to-large lathe too, and probably a drum sander at some point. I was considering the Laguna 18/36 lathe and one of the Supermax sanders. But at this point I don't want to deal with Laguna ever again. Now I'm considering the Nova Saturn or Galaxi, which is how I found this thread. I have a Nova drill press and love it, so I expect their lathes are pretty nice too

This is my first post here. I've recently started getting back into woodworking after a long break due to working too much for my day job. Now I'm disabled due to a chronic pain problem and can't work. I've started doing some woodworking on my better days when I'm not in too much pain or on too many drugs to operate dangerous tools. (The light physical activity seems to take my mind off the pain.) I'll write an intro post one of these days.

If you couldn't tell, the painkillers make me really verbose too. -)


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Ricj


----------



## Mattg43 (Feb 9, 2018)

One of the Rockler stores in the DFW area actually had these in stock, and honored the 10% off Laguna for Black Friday, so I picked one of these up. The one in store was very nice, and the size fits my needs/desires well.

Unfortunately, on Wednesday I had an allergic reaction to something (not sure if it was wood I was working with, or something else) on my face and arms, so I am going to take a break of a week or so from the shop to clear it up, and then do some testing with the wood before I jump back into turning.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> One of the Rockler stores in the DFW area actually had these in stock, and honored the 10% off Laguna for Black Friday, so I picked one of these up. The one in store was very nice, and the size fits my needs/desires well.
> 
> Unfortunately, on Wednesday I had an allergic reaction to something (not sure if it was wood I was working with, or something else) on my face and arms, so I am going to take a break of a week or so from the shop to clear it up, and then do some testing with the wood before I jump back into turning.
> 
> - Mattg43


I got to see one in the flesh at the Maplewood, MN store over the weekend. I didn't have room to haul it home with the rest of the family luggage in my wifes 4 runner but I'm convinced that's what I'm getting when I do pull the trigger.


----------

